# Gemstar Case at ITC Extended Until June



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

A judge overseeing the patent infringement case filed by Gemstar-TV Guide at the International Trade Commission delayed a decision on the matter until June 21, according to the company.

Gemstar's case at the ITC, which alleges that EchoStar, Scientific-Atlanta and Pioneer infringed on its patents for interactive program guide technology, was expected to get an initial determination this week from ITC judge Paul J. Luckern. The order issued Tuesday extends until June 21 the date by which the judge could issue an initial determination in the proceeding.

The move also extends to Sept. 23 the deadline for the ITC to complete its investigation.

"Even though the company is eager to receive a speedy positive decision ordering the cessation of the infringing activities of EchoStar, Scientific-Atlanta and Pioneer, we strongly support judge Luckern's decision as we believe the magnitude and implications of this case deserve all the analysis and attention that the judge deems appropriate," said Jon Orlick, executive vice president and general counsel for Gemstar-TV Guide.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

